# Those Liquid Smoke Upgrade Kits



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

I recently did my 1st liquid smoke upgrade to a 671 Lionel and it worked great! :thumbsup:

But I've noticed on some engines it just doesn't get enough juice to work correctly. 

Question: Has anyone here ever tried mounting that heater/resistor without that little sock (wick) on it? I was wondering if that would make it hottter at lower voltages.

All comments appreciated.

Dale


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I heard that some engineers switched to pink fiberglass wall insulation. I guess it works better.


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

T-Man said:


> I heard that some engineers switched to pink fiberglass wall insulation. I guess it works better.


Oh, okay.

I used both in mine. 

And too I'm not so sure the new resistor method is better than the original Lionel smoke unit. I may just reinstall the original unit with that pink insulation and see how that works.

NOTE added 12/18/08: I now prefer the new resistor method. They're stronger and produce more "smoke" if wired correctly.


----------

